# Flora Pro-Activ (or Benecol) and statins



## Carina1962

I take one simvastatin (40mg) at night but just wondered whether it's worth using Flora Pro-Activ or Benecol as well.  At the moment I use Pure (dairy free) spread.


----------



## Northerner

As you are on statins I would say that it's not worth the extra expense. Recommended spreads are olive or sunflower spreads, which is what I have.


----------



## KayC

carina62 said:


> I take one simvastatin (40mg) at night but just wondered whether it's worth using Flora Pro-Activ or Benecol as well.  At the moment I use Pure (dairy free) spread.


Hi 
My hub takes statin and uses Benecol.  I don't take any colesterol lowering meds and don't use any butter substitue.  I just eat dry toast and sandwitches.  We haven't seen any (good or bad) result yet....my next check  up is September.  tbh Benecol is expensive!


----------



## Ghost Hunter

Hi

I am on Statins and have been for some time. I have recently been having one of those cholesterol reducing yoghurt type drinks each day. I have the Tesco own brand one as they are a lot cheaper. You can get 2 packs of 4 at ?2.50 thats enough for a week. They come in plain (which is quite nice) and Strawberry varieties.

My Dad was advised to take one every day even though he was on meds. he used Flora ones mainly, although he had Benecol if it was all that was available. He had his with fruit with either nuts, seeds or granola for breakfast.

Cant make you any worse and its a dose of the daily calcium.


----------



## AlisonM

I'm on statins too and the only dietary changes I've made are to never fry anything (I grill instead) and use olive oil and Olivio for cooking and spreading. I'm down to 4.9 now from an original dx of 10 almost a year ago. I'm not saying they don't work I've never tried them*, but they may not be necessary and they are costly. If you can afford it maybe you could test them for us and report back?

I did try Flora and hated the greasiness, I never could stand magarines anyway.


----------



## dazclays

when i was on the xpert course this question was asked,the nurse running the course said the spreads are a waste of money if you are taking simvastin as these will lower your level more than the spreads ever will,


----------



## KateR

dazclays said:


> when i was on the xpert course this question was asked,the nurse running the course said the spreads are a waste of money if you are taking simvastin as these will lower your level more than the spreads ever will,



My doc told me that too.


----------



## rosie56

*Flora pro activ*

Hi I bought Flora pro activ as I was diagnosed with high cholesterol before diabetes and take 40mg of simvastatin every day. To be honest it`s really expensive, tastes vile ( as does most marges ) and now been told it`s a waste of money. It`s been very difficult for me to give up butter and cheese (as I was addicted to toasted cheese sandwiches dripping with butter) but I`ve decided I`d rather moisten my sarnies with tomato than eat that. So carry on with the simvastatin and ignore the adverts! Best wishes xx


----------



## Ivan Joseph

I have type 2 Diabetes and the result of a blood test last August showed my Bad Cholesterol was very high and it was suggested I should take Statins. I was not keen on the idea so my wife did some research and found that Plant Sterol tablets were recommended by alternative health experts for lowering Cholesterol. I was a bit sceptical but started taking three 800mg Plant Sterol tablets per day, when I went back to have my blood taken six weeks later the result came back " Cholesterol normal, no further action required". I am still taking these tablets and had a blood test a few days ago so hoping for a good repeat result.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ivan Joseph said:


> I have type 2 Diabetes and the result of a blood test last August showed my Bad Cholesterol was very high and it was suggested I should take Statins. I was not keen on the idea so my wife did some research and found that Plant Sterol tablets were recommended by alternative health experts for lowering Cholesterol. I was a bit sceptical but started taking three 800mg Plant Sterol tablets per day, when I went back to have my blood taken six weeks later the result came back " Cholesterol normal, no further action required". I am still taking these tablets and had a blood test a few days ago so hoping for a good repeat result.


Hi Ivan.  Can I ask where you got the tablets from please?  My total cholesterol was quite high at last test (over a year ago now) but I wasn't given statins as my ratios were good, but I would like to get my LDL down.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi Ivan.  Can I ask where you got the tablets from please?  My total cholesterol was quite high at last test (over a year ago now) but I wasn't given statins as my ratios were good, but I would like to get my LDL down.


Mark I've just had a look on Amazon & they have a large selection...and a range of prices...there is one there that is reasonably priced and if you have Prime you get free delivery...I'm going to order some...I'll pm you the details if you want them.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Mark I've just had a look on Amazon & they have a large selection...and a range of prices...there is one there that is reasonably priced and if you have Prime you get free delivery...I'm going to order some...I'll pm you the details if you want them.


That would be great.  Thanks.


----------

